

Identifying influencers on Twitter - abraham
http://blog.backtype.com/2010/11/identifying-influencers-on-twitter/

======
tptacek
Meh. I'm "influenced" by Whet Moser and Liz Ptacek; I happen to be related to
them. "Influence" apparently means "have ever RT'd them".

~~~
abraham
How did you expect influence to work?

~~~
tptacek
_Something_ works that way, but it's probably not as interesting as
"influence".

~~~
abraham
If you read somebodies tweet you are influenced by it. The influence might
only be to the extent that you have consumed the content but it is there.

------
zacharycohn
Klout.com is another pretty popular one. How Does backtype differentiate
itself from all the other services that do the same thing?

~~~
konsl
Identifying influencers is important, but that's not the sole feature of our
product. We already differentiate ourselves with other features (which Klout
et al. don't offer): visit backtype.com and try it out. Thousands of people
use it every day.

------
nowarninglabel
I influence @zoecello. <3

This is quite cool, but the Login with Twitter piece needs a bit of work, the
branded login page looks sketchy right now with missing images and poor UI. I
almost didn't sign up due to the sketchiness of it.

~~~
omakase
Wow, that is sketchy. That's on Twitter's end, something must have broke
recently (today) because I've never seen that before on any of their auth
pages. (mike from backtype)

------
noelchurchill
I've followed peerindex.net for a while which does the same thing.

------
mikecane
Typed in my Twitter ID and was told search was retired and to join beta. FAIL.

